# New to the Forum and got a question or two



## KptClutch-68GTO (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm Justin, a entry level graphics designer in north Georgia. I just recently purchased my first personal project since helping some family restore a nova. Got a 1968 Convertible GTO (clone). Shes pretty solid.....only like two holes in the floor pans and rust in the typical fender well areas. Got pretty lucky on her. Pretty much running, only needing the carb and work on the braking system. But all in all needs a complete restore.

I'll be sure to post some pictures tomorrow as I'm stripping her to shreds, lol.

Anyway, the question I was wanting to ask is directed more to the paint area. I'm pretty far away from that step, but all I can envision is the paint from the GTO in the Punisher (I know, I'm a lamo. But I love the movie and it gives the Goat that nice aggressive feel.) It looks just like black primer, but I know that can let the car rust.

If anyone has some kind of an idea as to what route I need to take, please let me know. I'll post a picture of the punisher goat just to give an idea.


But all in all...I just wanted to say hello. And let everyone know that you'll see me often on here, lol.










Thanks in advance,

-Justin


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome...hopefully the paint people will chime in soon...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Congrats on your purchase!
I would paint it any # of colors over that dull black! It just looks unfinished. IMO.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, where in N. Ga. are you located? I'm in Canton.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, buddy. :cheers


----------



## KptClutch-68GTO (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. I'm actually not too far from you there Mr. Canton, I'm in Blue Ridge.

Didn't really realize that there were so many pontiac guys left in Georgia until looking around on the forums, heh.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

I saw the Punisher many times. GREAT movie. I cringe every time I see the GTO totaled. Maybe a dull looking finish in black making sure you have adequate paint proectant? Personally for me, the higher the gloss the better.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Justin - Welcome to the Heard...:cheers


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

KptClutch-68GTO said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm Justin, a entry level graphics designer in north Georgia. I just recently purchased my first personal project since helping some family restore a nova. Got a 1968 Convertible GTO (clone). Shes pretty solid.....only like two holes in the floor pans and rust in the typical fender well areas. Got pretty lucky on her. Pretty much running, only needing the carb and work on the braking system. But all in all needs a complete restore.
> 
> ...


Justin, If you want the flat or low gloss look on your car several paint co.s now offer it in a prepackaged ready to spray system. 
I know Dupont has a complete line of this called Hot hues or something like that. Its available in all different colors & was brought out for all the Rat rods that people are building & street rods that want that primer look but still want U.V protection & rust prohibitives. 
Or any urethane base clear or paint can have a flatener agent mixed in to give you the degree of gloss you are looking for .
Just check with your local automotive paint store & I am sure they can help you.
Enjoy your car, Brent


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Might be way out in left field but have you looked at any of the "Denim" paints Harley Davidson is using on their newer bikes? Check out the Dyna Street Bobs at a Harley dealer and see what Black Denim looks like.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Koppster said:


> Might be way out in left field but have you looked at any of the "Denim" paints Harley Davidson is using on their newer bikes? Check out the Dyna Street Bobs at a Harley dealer and see what Black Denim looks like.


I've seen those bikes, and although I love Harley`s, I don't like those Street Bob bikes at all. But, you may be onto to something there with their paint.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Rukee,

I'm an FXDC (Superglide Custom) guy and the Street Bob's don't really trip my 51 year old trigger either, but....the denim paint sure looks flat and rough.

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Koppster said:


> Rukee,
> 
> I'm an FXDC (Superglide Custom) guy and the Street Bob's don't really trip my 51 year old trigger either, but....the denim paint sure looks flat and rough.
> 
> Rick


Dynaglide Convertible myself. :cool

We should start a bike picture thread. :cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Dynaglide Convertible myself. :cool
> 
> We should start a bike picture thread. :cheers


At great risk of thread jacking, concur!


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I saw the Punisher many times. GREAT movie. I cringe every time I see the GTO totaled.


I hate to dredge up a dead thread but I had to add to that comment.

It was not only 1 GTO that was totaled it was 5. 3 of which were actual GTOs, not clones.


----------



## BMXnGTOs (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever used John Deere "Blitz Black" enamel paint? There is a body shop guy around here that has painted some rat cars this color and has had great success. I am not sure of how well it lasts, but the satin flat black finish looks really cool if done right.

Just curious.....might be what this guy is looking for.

RC


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BMXnGTOs said:


> Has anyone ever used John Deere "Blitz Black" enamel paint? There is a body shop guy around here that has painted some rat cars this color and has had great success. I am not sure of how well it lasts, but the satin flat black finish looks really cool if done right.
> 
> Just curious.....might be what this guy is looking for.
> 
> RC


That's actually a great idea. Any paint designed for equipment that usually sits in the weather for years is very durable too. I've been telling myself every morning for years that I'm gonna paint the top of my Pete hood flat black to eliminate the sun reflection but I didn't know what to use. You may have started me down that path.:cheers


----------

